# لا تحبوا العالم ولا الأشياء التي في العالم



## baher 1 (17 فبراير 2010)

لا تحبوا العالم ولا الأشياء التي في العالم؛ لأن العالم يمضي وشهوته. أما الذي يصنع إرادة الله فيثبت إلى الأبد

انا بأهتم بأمور العالم كثيرا جدا ، يعنى انا مثلا وقتى كلوا ضايع فى الشغل و دراسة فى الجامعة و مذاكرته الكورسات و التفكير فى مستقبلى 

هل كدا انا بعمل خطية و بغض ربنا منى


----------



## baher 1 (18 فبراير 2010)

يا جماعة حد يرد عليا


----------



## amselim (18 فبراير 2010)

سلام المسيح 

شكرا للرب الذى انار لبصيرتك الاية 



> لا تحبوا العالم ولا الأشياء التي في العالم؛ لأن العالم يمضي وشهوته. أما الذي يصنع إرادة الله فيثبت إلى الأبد



و لانها كلمة اللة الحية تعاملت مع قلبك فاشت هذا التساؤل 



> هل كدا انا بعمل خطية و بغض ربنا منى



و كويس انة مع كثرة مشاغلك بتسال عن موقفك من الهك 

و احب ان ابدا بقول السيد المسيح

 متى الأصحاح 16 العدد 26 لأَنَّهُ مَاذَا يَنْتَفِعُ الإِنْسَانُ لَوْ رَبِحَ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ وَخَسِرَ نَفْسَهُ؟ أَوْ مَاذَا يُعْطِي الإِنْسَانُ فِدَاءً عَنْ نَفْسِهِ؟ 

فمهما سعينا فى هذا العالم بل ولن نصل لمثل ما وصل الية سليمان و فى النهاية قال

 الجامعة الأصحاح 1 العدد 2 «بَاطِلُ الأَبَاطِيلِ» قَالَ الْجَامِعَةُ. «بَاطِلُ الأَبَاطِيلِ الْكُلُّ بَاطِلٌ». 

 الجامعة الأصحاح 1 العدد 14 رَأَيْتُ كُلَّ الأَعْمَالِ الَّتِي عُمِلَتْ تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ فَإِذَا الْكُلُّ بَاطِلٌ وَقَبْضُ الرِّيحِ. 

فالمهم ان تبحث عن خلاص نفسك الابدية الخالدة التى لا تساويها كل كنوز هذا العالم بماكزة العلمية و الاجتماعية

فقيمتك كانسان خلقة اللة ليحيا ممجدا خالقة متمتعا بمحبتة لا لتدور متمركزا حول ذاتك مستعبدا لها ملبيا كل ما تريدة انت لا ما يريدة منك الهك من غرض وجودك على الارض

فهل فكرت اين ستقضى ابديتك اذا اضعت كل طاقتك و صحتك( التى منحك ايها خالقك)سعيا وراء


> الشغل و دراسة فى الجامعة و مذاكرته الكورسات و التفكير فى مستقبلى


 
فاشكر الرب ان الوقت لم يمضى و لا زال الباب مفتوحا لتخلص نفسك الغالية

و ما اسهل الطريق للحصول على هذا الخلاص المجانى يوم ان تفتح قلبك للمسيح ليكون هو السيد على حياتك

وتقبلة مخلصا شخصيا لك محتميا فى كفاية دمة الذى يطهرك من كل خطية مكرسا حياتك لمن بذل نفسة لاجلك

و بالطبع المسيح لم يامرك ان تترك كل الامور التى تضيع فيها وقتك للتفوق و الدراسة

لكن احذر من ان تشغلك هذة الامور عن خلاص نفسك الخالدة

فاجلس مع نفسك و رتب اولويات حياتك لما فية من خيرك الابدى

و الرب يهديك لعلاقة جديدة معة


----------



## baher 1 (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ليك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*(لا تحبوا العالم ولا الأشياء التي في العالم؛ لأن العالم يمضي وشهوته. أما الذي يصنع إرادة الله فيثبت إلى الأبد)
فى ناس بتبقى مشغولة أكتر من حضرتك لكن ربنا يسوع جوه قلبها بالفكر والتصرفات ...ثق أن ربنا بيحبك وكمان ضع أمامك أن حضرتك لايمكن أن تكون مشغول لدرجة متكلمش ربنا وتدبر له الوقت
الرب يفرح قلبك
سلام المسيح لك
*​


----------

